# Advice needed for a new Pup! F1/F2?



## n1ven

Hi there, 

I have been using the site for a while to do some research but have not posted before, so I'll start by saying hello and congratulating you all on such wonderful looking dogs!

My wife to be and are looking to pick up a Cockapoo in August/September when we return from honeymoon. We live in Thatcham, in Berkshire 

I have a couple of questions that I wouldn't mind answering if that's ok. 

Firstly, trying to find a breeder is rather difficult. We went to visit Martinshaw Kennels and were really taken with the pups when we went to see them. I see that Nicki in Chieveley has been recommended by owners here, but she only breeds F2 Cockapoos. I have tried getting hold of Phylis Davis at Castle Cockerpoos too, has anyone had any experience of any of the above breeders?

Secondly, I would like to buy from a local breeder and Nicki seems like an obvious choice as she is nearby and I see a few other owners of her dogs speak very highly of her on this forum. I am slightly concerned abut having an F2 cockapoo as we have previously only looked at F1 dogs. What are the relative advantages/disadvantages of each type aside from the aesthetics?

Thanks in advance for your replies. 

Simon


----------



## Jon Buoy

n1ven said:


> We went to visit Martinshaw Kennels and were really taken with the pups when we went to see them.


There's a little 12 week old, black cockapoo named Bonnie at our puppy training class who came from Martinshaw Kennels. Bonnie's owner said that she was very pleased with the whole buying experience and Bonnie is a super puppy.


----------



## Turi

Hi Simon,

First things first, welcome to the forum! :welcome: It appears we need to congratulate you for both getting married and choosing a Cockapoo. Great choice! 

My name is Turi and I have an F1 Cockapoo – her Mum was a black and white English Cockapoo from working lines and her Dad was an apricot Miniature Poodle. You can read more about Saffi on my blog.

I personally know of only one F2 Cockapoo on here who is called Ruby. Do a search for RubyCockapoo – Ian/Helen should be able to help you as they also have an F1 Cockapoo called Pepper. 

As for breeders I would try where possible not to make your decision based on distance. I’d base it on:

-	The type of Cockapoo you want (F1 from English working lines, F1 from English show lines, F1 from American lines, a Miniature Poodle sire, a Toy Poodle sire, an F2 etc)
-	The second most important thing is health testing. The Poodle sire should be PRA-tested clear as a bare minimum

I hope this helps!


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Turi said:


> My name is Turi and I have an F1 Cockapoo – her Mum was a black and white English Cockapoo from working lines and her Dad was an apricot Miniature Poodle. You can read more about Saffi on my blog.


I think Turi was getting carried away there, I'm sure Saffi's Mum was a working Cocker (not Cockapoo) 

Hi Simon - it is I who has Ruby the F2 (both parents were F1 Cockapoos) - she's a lovely dog, quite big for a girl, and typical of what people think of as a Cockapoo, especially coat-wise (curly/woolly). Pepper is our F1, also with a working Cocker mum, her coat is straighter and getting curlier.

Basically, while similar, I think they are all different, I wouldn't worry about the F thing - just visit a breeder, at 6 weeks you should see what their coat is going to be like if that's important to you (it was to me, I'm allergic to 'normal' dogs) - see both parents etc (lots of advice on here and at the various Cockapoo clubs/blogs on here - one in my signature)

Turi is also, right, travel for the right dog - they will be with you for around 15 years if you're lucky so worth the extra 'legwork' at the beginning.

Cheers and good luck 
Ian


----------



## Turi

RubyCockapoo said:


> I think Turi was getting carried away there, I'm sure Saffi's Mum was a working Cocker (not Cockapoo)


Woopsie  :laugh: You're right - Saffi's Mum was an English Cocker from working lines!


----------



## n1ven

Thanks very much for all of your input. That is interesting to hear about Rubys coat. I was under the impression that the F2 coat was straighter and 'scruffier' than the tight curls of an F1. 

We went to see Nicki last night in Chieveley and were really pleased with her whole set-up. The dogs that she has there are ready to go in a few weeks and it was clear that they would have good temperaments, would be used to handling and children, strange household noises and would socially interact with other dogs (and cats!). Whoever gets them is pretty lucky!

Nicki is only 10 minutes up the road so having her nearby for any reassurances is a big plus. 

On the Negative side, the F1 Cockapoos that she breeds from - Ruby and Molly are such aesthetically stunning poos and Ruby is the epitome of our perfect fully grown poo which has made us fall in love with the Show/Worker Cocker & Minature Poodle F1 cross. 

SO confused as to what to do!!


----------



## Dextersmum

I think you may have just answered your own question there. You seem really attracted to the F1 cockapoos,so I think you should follow your heart. I do agree though that you should be willing to travel to find that perfect pup with an excellent breeder. Don't feel as though you need to rush to make a decision-it's a pretty big one and you wouldn't want to feel disappointed further along down the line.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## chocolate

n1ven said:


> Thanks very much for all of your input. That is interesting to hear about Rubys coat. I was under the impression that the F2 coat was straighter and 'scruffier' than the tight curls of an F1.
> 
> We went to see Nicki last night in Chieveley and were really pleased with her whole set-up. The dogs that she has there are ready to go in a few weeks and it was clear that they would have good temperaments, would be used to handling and children, strange household noises and would socially interact with other dogs (and cats!). Whoever gets them is pretty lucky!
> 
> Nicki is only 10 minutes up the road so having her nearby for any reassurances is a big plus.
> 
> On the Negative side, the F1 Cockapoos that she breeds from - Ruby and Molly are such aesthetically stunning poos and Ruby is the epitome of our perfect fully grown poo which has made us fall in love with the Show/Worker Cocker & Minature Poodle F1 cross.
> 
> SO confused as to what to do!!


Hi Simon,

Before deciding on our puppy we researched differences between show and working, US vs UK, F1 vs F2, breeder vs breeder etc etc etc. Then we went to see a litter and fell in love with a puppy that was saying "TAKE ME, TAKE ME"

My point is that you will fall in love with a pup, regardless of what you originally thought you may buy. Agree with the other comment, find the right breeder who has a litter at the right time and that may mean you have to travel. My husband made a point of calling the breeders....the good ones will be passionate about their puppies and happy to answer any questions you may have.

good luck for the wedding and the puppy...


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Must be something about the name Ruby, because I think ours is a stunner too:















































good luck in your search!

Ian


----------



## n1ven

You're right she is! Is Ruby an F2?


----------



## RubyCockapoo

yep, F1 x F1 - so here is a picture of Ruby when we chose her, and one of her sister from the same litter:



















Both at about the same age - 6-8 weeks.

So, being crosses (a bit like us humans) you never know what you're going to get until out they pop!

Ruby's little litter sister is much more like a Cocker with a straighter coat, but parents both Cockapoos, all others in the litter (I think there were 6 or so - we chose when there were only these two left) were like Ruby's coat, but different colours..

And Pepper (F1 Working Cocker Mum, Mini Poodle Dad) looks like this:










and a quick one of them together:










They're both great... F1 or F2

Ian


----------



## ali-s.j.

Does Ruby still have the white bit on the back of her neck too? Her markings are absolutely stunning :love-eyes:


----------



## RubyCockapoo

ali-s.j. said:


> Does Ruby still have the white bit on the back of her neck too? Her markings are absolutely stunning :love-eyes:


Hi Ali - yes, still there:





















Ian


----------



## JoJo

A thread here on F2's:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=5250&highlight=F2's

The F2 mix may produce puppies looking like the pure breeds, but the coat texture and appearance is clearer to see when the puppies grow at approx 4-6 weeks ... 

Loads of information on further generation breeding on my blog ... 

I love all mixes .. F1, F1b, F2, F3 .. it really is personal choice   

Ian & Helen .. your Ruby has the most gorgeous markings ... and is a stunning F2 girl xxx


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Thank you JoJo, she's a very special pup.

Ian


----------



## JoJo

Oh you know I love the choccies .. and her markings are so beautiful .. plus her coat texture is amazing too ... is she fading at all? 

You may know but I am getting a choccy poo soon ... and I really like the fading gene ... but not sure if Fudge will fade or not :S


----------



## JoJo

Oh dont want to leaving little Pepper out .. you are a beauty too .. just we were chatting F2's ... ha ha ha little pepper pot I want to call her ...


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Hi JoJo

She has a layer of white fur on her back, you can see it on the pic above where bum is towards the camera - but I think she 'moults' that away (as much as she moults, little bundles of silky fur) and it dimishes when she is trimmed.

Pepper is gorgeous too, very different coat, still soft but less poodly...

I did see just now that Fudge is on the way, very cute! Congrats 

Ian


----------



## JoJo

They both sound perfect Ian .. oh I just adore cockapoos  

Pleased you like Fudge  thank you


----------



## janee

Hi, its a small world as I also live in Thatcham and have met Nickys f1 mums and dads on the playing field. There are also a lot of her pups here to, which I see regularly and they play with my dogs. Her dogs have been eye tested. The f1 and the f2 are all slightly different but all gorgeous and that is the beauty of cockapoos. I have met some of the pups that she has shipped abroad she brings them out to socialise them before they are old enough to fly. She had one that looked like an exact copy of my Teddy exactly the same markings, Teds an f1. So no real difference in appearance unless you get a throw back, which can happen with an F2 but this can be seen in their coat at an early age.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Bodger

Hi Bodger is an F2 and we got him from Nicki, I have posted pictures from time to time. 

I hope you find the puppy you are looking for.


----------



## Happyad

As originally stated, aside from the aesthetics would should you look for?

Healthy& happy pups. 
From a breeder that you trust. 

The look is just inconsistent across the spectrum, just think how much cockers vary and then how poodles vary. 
I own a grooming business and we have poos from the top five big breeders and they are all different. 

If the look is the most important element then you have to look at breeders who have repeat matings so u can view previous offspring. It's no good it being from a breeder who does a specific mix, it's got to from same parents. And even then it varies! 
Just think, it varies in people you could have three kids that look like their parents or not. I know me and my brother are not alike lol.


----------



## peteanne61

Hi Simon, We got our F1 cockapoo Gus from Martinshaw. We found David to be very good and knowledgeable about Cockapoo's. He was recommended to us and we made trips all the way up from Maidstone. We are really pleased with how Gus has turned out, it will be his 1st birthday on the 12/06/12. 

Pete


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

n1ven said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been using the site for a while to do some research but have not posted before, so I'll start by saying hello and congratulating you all on such wonderful looking dogs!
> 
> My wife to be and are looking to pick up a Cockapoo in August/September when we return from honeymoon. We live in Thatcham, in Berkshire
> 
> I have a couple of questions that I wouldn't mind answering if that's ok.
> 
> Firstly, trying to find a breeder is rather difficult. We went to visit Martinshaw Kennels and were really taken with the pups when we went to see them. I see that Nicki in Chieveley has been recommended by owners here, but she only breeds F2 Cockapoos. I have tried getting hold of Phylis Davis at Castle Cockerpoos too, has anyone had any experience of any of the above breeders?
> 
> Secondly, I would like to buy from a local breeder and Nicki seems like an obvious choice as she is nearby and I see a few other owners of her dogs speak very highly of her on this forum. I am slightly concerned abut having an F2 cockapoo as we have previously only looked at F1 dogs. What are the relative advantages/disadvantages of each type aside from the aesthetics?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.
> 
> Simon


I have an F2 7 month old apricot cockapoo male.. his dad was a black and brown F1 .. mum was an apricot F2 but both looked like cockapoos, breeder also had grandparents on mums side, plus 2 full aunts of my pup on mums side.. my pup is totally cockapoo, in fact he is more poodle than anything else tight curly non shedding coat and poodle skeletal structure, very highly intelligent, very quick to learn, he can open doors, knows names of his toys and will bring you correct one .. within 3 days of getting him at 8 weeks old he could sit , stay, lay and give paw, he was housetrained totally even at night at 4 and a half months … even my old Labradors were not that quick off the mark .. he is very active and loves his long walks, he is very clingy to me though, he hates being alone, he has to sleep touching me, he follows me everywhere, he’s a great dog, I’d choose carefully though as my son has his sister from same litter and she’s totally cocker, wavy brown/black shedding coat, completely different bone structure and personality to my dog, no one believes they are related !!!


----------

